# K9 Tracker



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*K9 Tracker*

Alabama Department of Corrections, Alabama

End of Watch: Monday, July 7, 2014

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Breed:* Beagle
*Age:* Not available
*Gender:* M
*Tour:* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 7/7/2014
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* Shot and wounded

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

K9 Tracker was shot and killed near Skipperville while assisting other agencies during the search of a man wanted for first degree child rape and incest.

Two canine tracking teams from the Alabama Department of Corrections had responded to assist deputies with the Dale County Sheriff's Office in the search for the suspect, who had been hiding in woods near his home for several days. An Alabama Department of Public Safety helicopter had located the subject in an area near County Road 33 and County Road 70 and directed a team of officers, including K9 Tracker, to the location.

The subject started to flee as officers approached, and Tracker began to pursue him. The man opened fire on Tracker and deputies, killing Tracker, before being wounded by return gunfire. He was taken into custody and faces additional charges of attempted murder or a law enforcement officers with charges pending for the death of Tracker.

K9 Tracker was a beagle assigned to the Ventress Correctional Facility.






Condolences may be sent to:
Commissioner Kim T. Thomas
Alabama Department of Corrections
301 S. Ripley Street
PO Box 301501
Montgomery, AL 36130

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/k9/1532-k9-tracker#ixzz370aiR1VE


----------

